# Finally some time to fish



## 1fishinmusician (Jun 8, 2005)

I'll be in Cape May Aug. 7-11, any suggestions?


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*Yep*

Poverty beach has been pretty good as well as Alexander ave in the point. Decent sized snapper blues have been caught at the Middle thorofare bridge-the toll bridge between Cape May and Wildwood Crest. Clams are the bait of choice at Poverty Beach, Bloods for Alexander ave and Bunker for the bridge. The other usual spots like Grassy Sound, 2nd and 7th streets in North Wildwood as well as Cape May point have been producing fish also . Even the head boats aren't doin bad.


----------



## 1fishinmusician (Jun 8, 2005)

Thanks for the info Ruddedogg, if you got any off time Jr and I are always up for company fishin. I had to come during the week since I got music jobs on all weekends. Oh yeah, I'll try to remember to bring some Jack Green


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*August 7-11*

I am on days the 7th and 8th and the 11th. I get dome at 6:30 pm. I am off the 9th and 10th. Mrs. Dogg has a doctors appointment at 10:30am on the 9th in somers point. Give me a shout and we can hook up. 609-886-1356.


----------



## 1fishinmusician (Jun 8, 2005)

Sounds good and thanks, I'll give ya a shout when we get there. Now we're jus hopin for good weather


----------

